# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Trà Cổ, Quảng Ninh?

## lovetravel

Mình định đi du lịch Trà Cổ Quảng Ninh mà chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm, bạn nào đi rồi chỉ mình với.

----------


## hantt.163

Chào bạn! 1 số kinh nghiệm cho bạn đây: 
1. Đi Trà cổ đường rất xa, vòng vèo khó đi nên nếu trong đoàn có trẻ con hoặc người say xe thì nên chuẩn bị tinh thần trước
 2.  Bãi biển trà cổ rất phẳng và rộng, nước thì không được trong như biển  miền trung nhưng nếu muốn tập bơi thì ở đây là nhất đấy.  Vui chơi thì  hình như chả có chỗ nào, mình toàn tắm biển + đi chợ là hết ngày
 3.  Đi chợ thì bạn phải chú ý: những chợ do người trung quốc bán (ví dụ như  chợ trung tâm với mấy cái chợ gì gần cửa khẩu ấy) thì chỉ bán buổi sáng  thôi nhé, đến tầm 11-12 giờ trưa là họ đóng cửa về hết đấy. Đồ ở chợ  thì cũng như lạng sơn thôi, mọi người trong đoàn thì khuân ác lắm: lẩu  từ, nồi áp suất, cặp lồng inox, chiếu trúc, đồ chơi trẻ con, đồ điện  tử... kinh nghiệm là cứ người sau mua rẻ hơn người trước (biết giá để  mặc cả rồi mà) thậm chí nhiều khi mình mặc cả bã bọt mép vẫn không mua  được nhưng sang hàng sau lại mua được giá rẻ hơn. Thế nên nếu có nhiều  thời gian thì bạn cứ túc tắc tham khảo giá, mặc cả ác vào rồi hẵng mua,  đồ ở móng cái thì trùng lặp rất nhiều ấy mà.
 4.  Khách sạn thì nhiều lắm, đoàn mình thì ở móng cái, giá từ 180-230k bạn ạ  (thấy bảo là ks nào giá rổ cũng thế thôi), còn ks ở trà cổ thì mình  không biết nhưng theo mình bạn không nên ở ngoài trà cổ đâu, ngoài đó  buồn lắm. Mình ở trong thị trấn (hay thị xã-thành phố nhỉ), lúc đi tắm  biển thì đi bằng ô tô, cách khoảng 8km, còn ở trong trung tâm lượn lờ  chợ búa thích hơn bạn ạ.
 Đi  Trà cổ bạn nhớ ăn ghẹ nhé, ghẹ đánh từ biển lên (mua lúc sáng sớm ở bãi  biển) là 110k/kg, ghẹ không đều đâu, con to con bé nhưng mà ăn cực  ngon. Còn nếu mua ghẹ ở nhà hàng thì đắt hơn, con thì chắc chắn đều hơn  nhưng thấy bảo đấy là ghẹ nuôi lồng đấy bạn ạ, nếu lười dậy sớm thì ăn  cũng được. 
Chúc vui!

----------

